

Shared folders and multiple file upload in Google Docs - abraham
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/10/shared-folders-and-multiple-file-upload.html

======
Anon84
Now if they just created a decent file manager that would allow me to managed
all the attachments in my Inbox, I would be a happy man!

------
yagibear
I'm surprised they don't also/instead allow docs to be tagged.

